# Terraform



## einsibjani (Apr 23, 2019)

We're running FreeBSD servers on multiple KVM hosts and we're looking at automated deployments. We'll be using ansible for configuration management, but for deployments we're looking at Terraform. I've demo'd terraform with FreeBSD on AWS, but that's using AMI's. What I really wanted was to have our deployment script prepare a custom iso with a install script in /etc/installerconfig and have terraform run the installer. My plan B would be to use packer to create images that terraform would install.

Does anybody have experience with terraform/packer + freebsd + kvm (or other self hosted vm hosts) with tips?


----------

